# to upgrade or not



## Hugz1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi my pc (HP touchsmart qi522uk) is running windows vista. I want to upgrade to windows 8 but the HP drivers havent got windows 8 listed for download. If i buy windows 8 will i have problems or will everything work with windows 7 drivers on windows 8?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi run the upgrade assistant Upgrade to Windows 8 - Microsoft Windows


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: to upgade or not!*

Upgrade to Windows 8 - Microsoft Windows

run it on your system after the tests have finished it will tell you if your system can run windows 8.


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

Though there are some problems with the "Automatic driver installation" in windows 8. You can still install downloaded drivers. Just like in windows 7. Things like windows 7 network drivers should work just fine in windows 8.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

> Please note that if you purchased your system prior to October 1, 2011, HP has not tested these PCs or developed Windows 8 upgrade instructions or drivers for them. Upgrading such systems may be difficult or impossible.


Windows 8 Upgrade on HP PCs - About Upgrading | HP® Official Site | HP

I would not even think about installing an unsupported OS onto an OEM machine. Wait until HP develops drivers for your system before you upgrade.


----------

